# Prada Cleo Large



## Cookie18

To buy or not to buy?

I love the shape and minimalism of this bag. I love the fact that the large has the separate extension strap so it can be worn cross body. I love the fact that this is such a light bag and can still hold enough for daily needs. I love the neutrality of this color (thinking all seasons). I’m nervous as it is so expensive!

Does anyone own this - how has it held up to wear and tear?



Would love as many opinions as possible please. Positives and negatives. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rifu

Got the black one about a year ago. Big one can sit flat while small one bottom is curved. Stitching on one corner already came loose. Prada still has some quality issues…


----------

